# Req. Advice on Tapering - Last Week Before My A Race



## tethernaut (Dec 11, 2008)

The race I've been working towards all season is next weekend (Mt Baker Hill Climb). I know I need to taper/take it easy this week to let my legs recover from the abuse I've been giving them the last couple of weeks, but I'm not sure how 'easy' to take it. I'm reluctant to just soft-pedal all week, because I feel like if I don't ride or don't go hard for more than 3 days, then my legs are 'dead' the first ride back, and it takes a couple of hard, sluggish days to hit a peak again. But on the flip side, the software I've been using to track my performance says anything I do from now until then will have a negative effect on my sustainable power on race day.

As background, for the last 3 weeks I've generally been doing 2 days on, 1 day off, and each day I've been doing 2500-3500' of climbing (6-8 ~400ft hills @ 105-120% of FT).

Any advice, (other than HTFU?)?

thanks


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I can't give away free coaching, but I'll give some guidelines for rides:

lose the distance
keep the intensity
lots of rest


----------

